# "Here at the end of all things" - The End???



## HarryTheWhite (Feb 15, 2016)

So i was watching this scene, and the one where Sam doesn't think that there will be a return journey, and thought;_ How would Frodo and Sam have died on mount doom? _I know that they were surrounded by lava and fire etc. But apart from Frodo missing a finger and getting an untreated infection leading to his death (which would've been a massive anti-climax), I can think of no logical reason as to why they would've died, or believed that it was the end of the world. 
Also, picking up on the scene where Sam says _"I don't think there will be a return journey", _what is leading him to believe this? Apart from the fact that they might die trying to destroy the ring, what could lead him to believe that destroying the ring will lead to them not being able to return home? The best possible outcome is that they would destroy the ring, yet Sam believes that this would be the end of their lives, which it would be if they were caught, the ring was repossessed by Sauron, and they would either be murdered because of what they were trying to achieve or they would end up dead like the rest of middle earth. 
(All based on the film version (Extended Edition))

Let me know your thoughts and opinions


----------



## Rilien (Feb 23, 2016)

If they didn't die of asphyxiation, I imagine that being surrounded by lakes and rivers of lava would eventually kill them. They had no food or water for the long trek back across Mordor (which the movie shortens considerably--in the book it takes many days). I'm sure in those circumstances neither Frodo nor Sam could see a way out alive. They certainly weren't counting on eagles swooping down to rescue them.


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Feb 24, 2016)

As to the question regarding Sam's thoughts, Sam's reflections can be found in Chapter 3 "Mount Doom" of book 6:
_"Never for long had hope died in his staunch heart, and always until now he had taken some thought for their return. But the bitter truth came home to him at last: at best their provision would take them to their goal; and when the task was done, there they would come to an end, alone, houseless, foodless in the midst of a terrible desert. There could be no return."_


----------



## PaigeSinclaire88 (Dec 20, 2016)

HarryTheWhite said:


> So i was watching this scene, and the one where Sam doesn't think that there will be a return journey, and thought;_ How would Frodo and Sam have died on mount doom? _I know that they were surrounded by lava and fire etc. But apart from Frodo missing a finger and getting an untreated infection leading to his death (which would've been a massive anti-climax), I can think of no logical reason as to why they would've died, or believed that it was the end of the world.
> Also, picking up on the scene where Sam says _"I don't think there will be a return journey", _what is leading him to believe this? Apart from the fact that they might die trying to destroy the ring, what could lead him to believe that destroying the ring will lead to them not being able to return home? The best possible outcome is that they would destroy the ring, yet Sam believes that this would be the end of their lives, which it would be if they were caught, the ring was repossessed by Sauron, and they would either be murdered because of what they were trying to achieve or they would end up dead like the rest of middle earth.
> (All based on the film version (Extended Edition))
> 
> Let me know your thoughts and opinions





Based upon the film version I could easily understand why Sam thought that there would or might be no journey home. Given everything that they had seen and been through it's quite possible he grew tired and apart of him was giving in and giving up hope. He had seen no way out once they arrived on Mount Doom, he didnt know or had no way of knowing that Gandalf would find them and that the Eagles would save them. 

Now in the eyes of the viewer, we knew that the heroes would live. In the grand scheme of the story for hope to live, they had to for hope to survive. 

But mind you, Frodo and Sam were not like Deadpool, they were not aware of the fact that they are fictional characters. It was in that moment that we too as the audience felt the loss of hope which makes it that much more important when they do make it.

I think it was for an emotional affect.


----------

